# (TW) Stepsons



## Crothian (Nov 6, 2002)

Stepson Prestige Class (5 level prestige class)

The Stepsons are an elite mercenary force that Tempus is the leader of.  There is a lot of camaraderie in the group.  There are two types the Sword Welders and their Shield mates.  They fight together, side by side.    

HD: d10
Requirements:
BAB: 5+
Feats: Power Attack, Cleave, Weapon Focus (Any), Weapon Specialization (Any)

Or

Expertise, Dodge, Mobility, Weapon Focus (Any)

Class Skills: Climb (Str), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge Tactics (Int), Ride (Dex), Swim (Str)
Skill Points: 2 + Int modifier 

Base Attack Bonus: As Fighter
Saves: As Fighter

Coordinated Fighting 1: At level one the pair of Stepsons (Swordwelders and the Shield Mate) can fight from the same square without hindering each other.  Also, Shield Mate may use a full round action to also provide his shield bonus to the Sword Mate.

Coordinated Fighting 2: At level two the Swordwelder now gets either a +2 attack bonus or +2 dodge bonus whenever the Shield Mate performs a full round action as in Coordinated Fighting 1.  

Coordinated Fighting 3: At third level as above except the bonus is +4.  They can also perform coordinated fighting when within 5 feet of each other.  

Coordinated Fighting 4:  At fourth level the duo can now work so well together they get an extra partial action once a round.  Only one of them can use this extra partial action.

Coordinated Fighting 5: At fifth level they can now fight as one.  When one uses the dodge feat, they both get the bonus.  When one uses the Expertise feat, they both get the bonus.  If they attack the same foe, they are considered flanking towards is.  They each roll initiative, but can use the others roll if they choose.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 6, 2002)

interesting to say the least=]

original take on things that's for sure.


----------



## Dakhran the Dark (Nov 6, 2002)

**YOINK**

Grabbing this for my game.  Not sure if I'm going to include them as-is, considering that not all of my players are "mature" enough to handle the Stepsons and their "philosophy"...


> There is a lot of camaraderie in the group.



That's _one_ way of putting it...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: *YOINK**



			
				Dakhran the Dark said:
			
		

> *Grabbing this for my game.  Not sure if I'm going to include them as-is, considering that not all of my players are "mature" enough to handle the Stepsons and their "philosophy"...
> *




I don't think that was all that neccisary in the write up and would bring more disdain from posters then anything.  It's part of who they are but easily ignored for those who don't want to include it.  I don't think it was explained enough of why they are that way, so removing from them doesn't change anything.


----------



## kreynolds (Nov 6, 2002)

I get the distinct feeling there's some backstory to this that I'm missing.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 6, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *I get the distinct feeling there's some backstory to this that I'm missing.  *




Ya, it's sword welder and shield mate.  Not shield friend.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Nov 6, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *I get the distinct feeling there's some backstory to this that I'm missing.*



k, you don't want to know

Crothian, do you think two separate PrCs (Sword Welders and  Shield Bearer) would work better? that way, one would have skills built for offense, the other for defense,  that would have special abilities when they work together (like a single special ability gained at level 5)


----------



## Crothian (Nov 6, 2002)

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *Crothian, do you think two separate PrCs (Sword Welders and  Shield Bearer) would work better? that way, one would have skills built for offense, the other for defense,  that would have special abilities when they work together (like a single special ability gained at level 5) *




I was thinking that, I just wrote it as one to see what it looks like.  I think dividing it into two will be best.


----------

